# Receiving NEW 28RLS



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

We received a call from the dealer on Saturday that our new 28RLS has arrived from the factory. We are scheduled for a 4-13-04 delivery. We faxed the dealer a 9-page PDI that we downloaded from the internet and the salesman seemed quite receptive.

We do not know whether the TT will have the oven installed. At the time of sale, the dealer said that the ovens were not available due to a shortage of valves. We understand the valve problem is now being taken care of and the dealers are trying to catch up. Our dealer said that, if the TT is delivered without the oven, they will install the oven as soon as the valves and oven become available again. Does anyone know if the problem with the oven and valves has been resolved?

As for the water supply, we bought a Watts regulator and gauge at home depot and are looking to buy a water filter. I assume you should install the filter upstream of the pressure regulator so that the filter sees the higher pressure and the filter will protect the pressure regulator. Is that the correct way to do it?

Does anyone have any suggestions for us newbies? This is our first TT so we are looking to learn. We hope to learn by the experiences of others so that we don't have to make ALL of the mistakes by ourselves.









Thanks in advance for your suggestions and recommendations.

Jim







sunny


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Jim,
From what I understand, the oven valve shortge is being addressed, but will take time to catch up to demand.

When I hook up the water supply, I put the regulator on the faucet. Then connect 10' or 25' hose. Then the water filter and a short 3' hose which connects to the trailer. This may or may not be what everyone does, but that's how I do it and it works very well. Don't forget to sanitize your water system before initial use. I've been sanitizing mine after every three or four outings. I also drain the lines and water heater after each trip.
The lables for the black and grey water drain valves may be switched. My Outback had the lables reversed. Found out the hard way. Check it before hand. I've heard of other Outbackers with the same problem.

Read your manuals carefully. However, they will still leave you with some questions because they sometimes don't cover things as well as they should. Don't hesitate to ask questions of all the good folks in this forum.
We've been Outbacking since last summer and haven't had any major misshaps so I guess we're doing it right and I sure don't mind sharing what I've learned.
Have a blast with that new Outback. Your going to love it. Happy camping.

James


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

James,

Thanks for your reply. We are excited and looking forward to our delivery. We will have time to check it out and get used to it in the driveway before we head off.

Why do you find that you need to sanitize your system after each 3-4 trips? Also, why do you drain the system, including the hot water heater, so often? Is that recommended by Outback or is that something you learned, and we should learn by your experience?

I am sure we will have tons of questions after delivery and playing with the TT for a while. It is very comforting to know the wealth of knowledge and experience we can call on with the members of this forum. You never seem to have to face any situation without the friendly advice and experience of the more experienced owners and campers.

Thanks again for your help. I will keep you advised as we get our new toy home.

Jim


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Jim,
I have never been advised or recommended to sanitize the water system that often. I Know that draining the system doesn't remove all the water and when water sits for a long period of time in warm weather (like between trips occationally), bacteria can multiply. It's just some piece of mind for me to KNOW that my family isn't going to become ill because I SHOULD have sanitized. However, I have been told by a couple of long time RVr's that it's a good idea to drain the water system after each outing. Not absolutely neccessary, but it doesn't hurt. Can also help cut down on seddiments in the hot water tank. Since it doesn't take too much effort, I go ahead and drain it most of the time.
The most important thing. HAVE FUN WITH THAT NEW TOY.


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

James,

Thank you for your advice. It makes a lot of sense and I will take your advice.

Well, we are supposed to pick up our new toy tomorrow. The weather forecast is for rain and thunder storms all day. It doesn't look good. It sure doesn't seem like a good idea. I'm sure the PDI will be abbreviated, at best.

We are going to check the weather again tomorrow morning and decide whether we should go ahead or not. The dealer is having an open house from Thursday to Saturday and will not do any deliveries during that period. It will be tough to wait until next week if the weather doesn't break. But, I guess its better to be prudent and wait than rush and be foolish.

Thanks again for your help. We can't wait to begin the adventure.

Jim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I drain my system after each trip too, same reason. Some of the old style heaters it was needed or the rod would dissolve quicker, but the Outbacks don't use them. One of the posts here was how to create a quick valve for draining water from the water heater, I'm still trying to find the right parts for it though.

I normally sanitized my other camper once in the Spring and mid way through the summer.


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

Y-Guy,

Thank you for your reply.










Well, we tried to get our TT today. However, the rain came and it was heavy. We have now rescheduled for early on 4-15-04. Fortuneately, taxes are already done and gone. Ha!

It is tough. We were up and ready for the delivery and now disappointed. We will just have to relax and get excited all over again.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Argh that's got to suck! I hate getting all excited and then have to wait. Just think you have time to make more lists! PDI lists, Mod Lists, where to camp lists, what to pack lists, lists of lists...


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

I am driving my wife crazy with all of this. She keeps telling she is glad that I can do all of this because she couldn't keep digging and researching everything. I guess its the engineer in me. I can't stop until I am sure I have done it the best way I can and at the best "value". That doesn't always mean the cheapest.

We will chill until Thursday than we can get excited all over again. I hope!


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

Well, we have finally got our NEW toy home. The rain stopped and we had a good delivery.

We are so excited. Don't know where to start. Its hard not to keep walking around it and smiling and climbing inside and sitting and enjoying the view and comfort.

WE ARE NOW OFFICIALLY OUTBACKERS!!! sunny







action


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats! You finally got it!

So the big question is... what's your first mod going to be?









Enjoy the new feeling of your Outback!


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Congrats, I remember that feeling very well.

Hope you sleep well tonight.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats! And yeah, lots of fun! I could not sleep the night before, then slept the next 3 nights in the trailer after it came home







Camping at home was also a great way to test all the systems and make sure everything is working OK. Enjoy!


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

Thank you all for your support.









Now the outfitting and shopping can begin. action

My wife has a worried look when she sees the wheels turning in my head. But, she loves the Outback as much as I do.

Now we can begin to plan our outings.

Thanks again to all.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats, Mountyhawk. Now the shopping spree (which has lasted at least 2 months for us) can begin. We just didn't want to put 'old' things in the new Outback, so it has all brand-spanking new accessories. We have added the insulated vent covers to block out the light at night as well. Well worth the money. What color is you interior? We have fawn and love it.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

Summergames84,

Thank you for your message. Our 28RLS is the Desert Rose color. We love it. We have it sitting in the driveway with the heater going to burn off the dust and odor that you get when the heater is first fired up.

Next I guess we will sanitize the water system to clean out the antifreeze and freshen up the system before the first outing.

The shopping list is extensive. However, budget dictates that we take our time and spread the purchases over several months. Essentials first, almost essentials next, really want to haves next, want to haves next, and finally don't need but still wants last. The problem is keeping everything off of the Essentials list. Oh well.

Thanks again for your encouragement. We can't wait to put our new toy into action, for real.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Mounty:
Our dealer didn't have any Desert Rose in stock, so I've only seen pictures. Very nice.
I know what you mean about budgeting the purchases! We've hit dollar stores, sales, and of course, Wally World. In fact, we didn't think about the vent covers on our first outing and used a cut up cardboard box pushed up in the vent that worked like a charm.








Living in SE Texas, I don't know if we will ever use the heat sunny The AC froze us out and we had to turn the vents away from us at night. The dogs loved it, though! We are off to a park on the Gulf this evening for our second shake down trip. If I ever figure out how to post pictures, I'll send some.

Have a fun weekend admiring that beautiful Outback!


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

Summer,

I am envious of you being able to head out. But, our turn will come.

We haven't been able to try the AC yet. We don't have 30 amp at home. We did however try the heat. It really pumps it out. Other than in Summer, around the Philadelphia, PA area, you need the heat.

As for the color, our dealer didn't have any of the 04 28RLS in stock. They did have an 03 but I don't remember the color. The reason we chose to order an 04 is that we really liked the desert rose color. But more important, the sofa and seats for the dinette come as all fabric with no vinyl. We thought we would be more comfortable on fabric. And, we don't have any little ones anymore. Our two are 20 and 16.

What have you done with your sewer connection? Did you opt for the standard 3" sewer hose or did you consider something like the Sewer Solution which uses a water jet to macerate the sewage and flush it down a 1" discharge hose. We just bought one 20' heavy duty sewer hose and we also have a Flush King that so many have raved about.

When you figure out how to post pictures, let me know. I'll try to do it too.

Have a great weekend. Talk to you later.

Jim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mountyhawks said:


> We haven't been able to try the AC yet. We don't have 30 amp at home.


I don't have a 30amp at home either, I'm able to run my AC if needed though. Just avoid running other appliances; fridge on A/C, micro, etc.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Mounty:
Ha, Ha, so far we have avoided the whole sewer line issue! We stayed at a park in Galveston for our first outing and we were so close to the bathrooms and showers that we used that exclusively and only filled the gray tank! And we didn't even hook up to the lines at the park, as the tank was only 1/3 full. This weekend we are taking the plunge







and will hook up. We found that we probably needed more than 20' and bought another 10' as the hookups in Gal. were at the back of the site and 20' would have been a stretch







. We'll let you know about how everything works. We have the standard 3" hoses right now, and nothing special besides that. We will try it and see what we need to do from here.

I went to 2 years high school in NJ so I'm familiar with the balmy weather that direction. It is glorious here today, clear blue skies, not too humid and in the low 80's. Perfect Outback weather.


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

Y-Guy,

I'll have to give the AC a try and see how it goes. I'll be sure to leave most everything else off. The book says that the AC could draw about 16 amps on startup of the compressor. That would be a stretch. Thanks for the reply.

Summer,

I got our 15 amp hooked up and everything looks good.

I ran the water out from the house to the city hookup. Ran all of the faucets and everything looks fine. I have not tried to fill the fresh water tank. I'll leave that for later.

One question. I tried to turn on the hot water heater using the LP system but I did not hear anything. I checked and turned on the breaker in the panel but I still did not hear the hot water heater come on. I even went outside to the service door and still heard nothing. I turned everything back off until I check the water heater manual.

Is there something obvious that I have failed to do? Or, is it possible that the hot water heater does not make a sound?

Your reply would be most appreciated.

Jim


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

Well, good news for me. I fooled around again today and finally identified a blown fuse on the water pump and hot water heater circuit. This solved the problem. We now have water from both the city connection and the fresh water tank and pump. I

t turns out that the hot water heater is on the same circuit. We now have hot water as well. But, we don't get the red indicator light prior to the gas heater firing up. I guess we will keep that on the list of squaks for the next time to the dealer. I am going to cancel the Monday run to the dealer now that I figured everything out.

We also found that the tank / battery monitor is on that very same 15 amp fuse ( busy little guy that 15 amp fuse!). Once we changed the fuse, now the tank and battery indicators work just fine. So, we filled the fresh water tank, the gray tank, and the black tank, and all indicators worked normally. Still need to sanitize the tanks but at least we know everyting is working.

All of this is probably old hat to you TT veterans. But, this is big and new news for us being new in the TT game.

I feel a lot better today knowing that I don't have to head to the dealer tomorrow.

Jim


----------

